
Ask HN: Is Google Cloud load balancer down? - amasad
Seems like requests are failing before getting to any backends.<p>&quot;The server encountered a temporary error and could not complete your request.
Please try again in 30 seconds.&quot;
======
manigandham
Yes, support team has responded with this:

Description: We are investigating reports of elevated errors for the Google
Cloud HTTP(S) load balancer that occurred on 2017-07-14 between 10:20 and
10:40 US/Pacific

How to diagnose: Applications behind the Google Cloud HTTP(S) load balancer
may have experienced errors on 2017-07-14 between 10:20 and 10:40 US/Pacific

